# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Mislukte poging tot afbouw... of gewoon niet meer in staat om zonder te kunnen???

## claudia1969

Hallo allemaal,
Na bijna 7 jaar antidepressiva wilde ik graag stoppen met de medicijnen.
In 2003 ben ik gestart met zoloft omdat ik als gevolg van een burnout een paniekstoornis had ontwikkeled en geen auto meer durfde te rijden, niet naar drukke plaatsen te gaan enz... 
In de eerste jaren werkte de zoloft super (had overigens al effect na 3 wkn!) maar na een jaar of 3 voelde ik me mat en somber en had het idee dat de zoloft niet meer goed werkte. Ben toen in overleg met de huisarts gaan verhogen, vervolgens toch weer geminderd ivm toename bijwerkingen. Uiteindelijk heb ik in 2006 een poging gedaan om af te bouwen maar in de laatste weken van de laagste dosering ging het helemaal mis. Ik werd erg gespannen, impulsief, besluiteloos, nauwelijks nog in staat om voor mijn zoontje te zorgen.... toch maar weer op nieuw gaan slikken, na een poosje werd ik gelukkig weer stabiel. Na een tijd begon ik me toch weer afgevlakt te voelen en toen heeft mijn huisarts me efexor voorgschreven. Dat was voor mij zeker niet het juiste middel, ben uiteindelijk uitgekomen bij de citalopram. Dit heb ik ong. 1,5 jaar geslikt, voelde me wel stabiel maar had wederom zo de balen van het afgevlakte, grijze monotome gevoel, geen dalen meer maar ook geen pieken! Dus in overleg met mijn huiarts opnieuw een afbouwcampagne opgezet, heeeel langszaam dit keer. En het is me gelukt, ik was tot gisteren 3 maanden antidepressiva-vrij! En ook zeker de eerste 2 maanden zo goed als klachtenvrij. Ik kreeg zelfs weer zin in sex, dat was me al die jaren met de antidepressiva niet meer gebeurt. De laatste maand werd het allemaal wat zwaarder, mijn opa met wie ik heel close was kwam te overlijden, op mijn werk liep het allemaal niet zo vlotjes meer, mijn zoontje kreeg last van vaak dromen 's nachts waardoor ik bijna niet meer aan slapen toekwam...ik begon de grip en het overzicht te verliezen zeg maar (Heb slaappillen en xanax gekregen ter ondersteuning, nam dit alleen steeds vaker omdat ik door het slaapgedrag van mij zoontje zelf ook een slaapprobleem had ontwikkeld, was de heeele dag bezig met het idee als ik maar kan slapen enz enz)
Dit alles resulteerde bij mij in een gestressed gevoel, kon steeds slechter presteren op het werk omdat ik me niet meer kon concenteren, heb een paar keer na wederom een slapeloze nacht een woedeaanval naar mijn zoontje toe gehad... :Frown:  :Frown:  Toen kon het echt niet langer vond ik, alles werd me teveel. 
Ben gisteren op hangende pootjes naar de huisarts geweest en uitgelegd wat er aan de hand was. Meteen gezegd dat ik, als het even kon echt NIET meer terug wilde naar de anti depressiva . Maar het was de huisarts ook wel duidelijk dat het zo niet verder kon. Ik heb gevraagd om een verwijzing voor cognitieve therapie in de hoop dat ik met anders leren denken de chaos en onrust in mijn hoofd zou kunnen bezweren. Er is echter bij div. instanties een giga wachtlijst en kan er op korte termijn geen hulp worden geboden. En ik heb het idee dat ik zolang niet kan wachten
Uiteindelijk ben ik degene die heeft gezegd doe dan maar weer anti depressiva, voel me zo teleurgesteld nu want ik wilde zo kraag zonder, geen afgevlakt gevoel, maar gewoon weer zin in het leven en ook weer zin in sex (dat is de bijwerking die bij mij nooit is overgegaan) 

Het probleem is dat ik weet dat na een tijdje de antidepressiva weer minder effectief wordt en zie er dan maar weer eens van af te komen. Want technisch gezien zou het dan niet verslavend zijn, maar na jarenlang gebruik heb ik het idee dat mijn hersenen zo zijn ingesteld dat het kennelijk niet meer zonder gaat. Terwijl ik voor de ellende begon, voor de paniekstoornis, nog nooit 1 pil geslikt had. :Confused:  :Frown: 

Wie oh wie herkent zich (gedeeltelijk) in mijn verhaal en wil er met mij over praten? Alle reacties zijn meer dan welkom :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Ik weet niet waar je woont maar voor cognitieve therapie ging ik naar een praktijk in Amsterdam waar ze ook acupunctuur doen. Alle therapeuten daar zijn tevens fysiotherapeuten. cognitieve therapie valt onder fysio en wordt volgens mij helemaal vergoedt. Je zou daarnaast acupunctuur kunnen nemen daar, bij aanvullende verzekering eigen bijdrage geloof ik 10 euro, afhankelijk van je verzekering. Ik heb nooit hoeven wachten voor een afspraak.

website
Ik zat bij Linda voor cognitieve therpie, ze is echt heel goed!!!

Op de praktijk werkt ook Ineke en zij doet acupunctuur. Lekker!

Als je hier voor gaat wens ik je succes, je leert echt anders denken en reageren in bepaalde situaties. Je leert ook om NIET te denken. Jezelf uit kunnen zetten, dus zonder pillen. Ik moet je wel zeggen dat je veel moet oefenen en dat je om resultaat te behalen echt je huiswerk moet doen.
Dat houdt meestal in ontspanningsoefeningen en denkoefeningen. Half uurtje per dag.

Succes!!!!

----------


## Ilse34

Hallo Claudia,

Ik neem ook Zoloft, een zestal maanden nu.
ooit wil ik er graag weer vanaf.
hier op het forum is er een dame de weg terug aan volgen..
er is ook een forum over miss dat het je kan helpen.
Heb je therapie gehad ook?
ik heb een paar maanden therapie gehad en volg nu een mindfulness cursus.
De pilletjes alleen helpen niet denk ik. Je denkwijze moet toch ergens ook veranderen en dat kan door middel van therapie.

Ik wens je veel sterkte
Liefs
Ilse

----------


## gabry

Lieve Claudia, ik herken me heel goed in jou verhaal ik slik zelf 10 jaar seroxat, en heb 5 keer serieus geprobeerd ervan af te komen, met alle ellende van afkickverschijnselen die erbij hoorde.
Ook ik dacht dat ik het "nodig"had, maar dat is niet waar, de medicatie veroorzaakt zoveel bijverschijnselenn dat je denkt dat dat zo is.
De reden waarom je na een maand of 2 weer een terugval krijgt, is omdat het tot een half jaar kan duren voordat de stof volledig uit je lichaam en hersenen is verdwenen.

Ik zelf heb nu een manier gevonden op een goede gezonde en verantwoorde manier af te bouwen, in dit programma zit ook een heel fijn middel om te slapen en de angst-paniek aanvallen onder controle te houden, bovendien is in hoge concentratie omega 3 een weldoener voor de emotionele balans en ondersteuning voor het overzicht in je hoofd, wat vaak heel chaotisch is na en tijdens afbouwen.

Ik hoop dat je toch weer zonder kunt!!! 
Mij gaat het deze 6e keer zeker lukken! Het duurt lang, maar het is zeker de moeite waard. Ik zat op 20 mg. en zit nu bijna op 6 mg. 
Als je wilt kun je de site van het programma eens nalezen op www.dewegterug.nl 
Het heeft voor mij 100% gewerkt.

En zie deze terugval niet als een zwakte van jezelf. Het zijn de medicijnen die dit veroorzaken.
Zie het liever als weer een stap dichterbij een medicatie vrij leven, ook al moet daar eerst een terugval aan vooraf gaan.
Ik weet als geen ander hoe je je voelt.

Heel veel sterkte.
Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Claudia, heel veel succes met proberen af te bouwen! Hopelijk heb je wat aan de ervaringen, adviezen en tips van Sadie, Ilse en Gabry!

----------


## claudia1969

Hoi Gabry, bedankt voor je reactie. Ik had inderdaad al eens gehoord van www.dewegterug.nl. Met betrekking tot mijn situatie: ik heb dus door de huisarts (na 3mnd zonder ad te zijn geweest) wederom zoloft gekregen, voor 2 weken om nadien te bespreken of het al weer wat beter zou gaan. Maar.... vanaf dag 1 dat ik het weer slikte ben ik me lichamelijk zo belabberd gaan voelen (constante hartoverslagen, dizzy, misselijk, moe)dat ik na 5 dagen gestopt ben. Ik kon het ook bijna niet over mijn hart verkrijgen om de pillen te nemen, had zo'n gevoel dat de hele afbouw op die manier voor niks was geweest!! Vreemd genoeg voelde ik me na een paar dagen geestelijk al wel weer wat beter,rustiger en laconieker in mijn hoofd en had zelfs al weer dat euforische gevoel bij bv het horen van mooie muziek, echt weer zo'n chemisch happy gevoel, ken je dat..?? 
De rust in mijn hoofd heeft na het opnieuw stoppen een paar dagen aangehouden maar daarna... ben ik 3 dagen super labiel en chaotisch geweest. (mijn hersenen begrepen dr volgens mij niks meer van, dan weer wel pillen, dan weer niet hihi) Heb kira forte sint janskruid gekocht, ben er nog niet mee begonnen omdat ik zeker wil weten dat er geen wisselwerking kan ontstaan nadat ik dus weer 5 dgn zoloft heb gebuikt. En ben er eerlijk gezegd sowieso nog niet aan uit of dat ik het ga gebruiken nadat ik heb gelezen dat ook st janskruid problemen geeft bij afbouwen. Heb jij het misschien wel eens gebruikt? Of weet je er misschien wat van door ervaringen van anderen?

Je zegt dat ik denk de medicijnen nodig te hebben maar dat die gedachte juist wordt verzoorzaakt door het feit dat mijn hersenen zo ontregeld zijn na langdurig antidepressiva gebruik. Dit geeft me toch wel weer wat zelfvertrouwen! Ik denk dat de methode die jij nu volgt ook zeker kan werken, goede voedingssupplementen voor je koppie in combinatie met een zeeeeer langszame afbouw. 10 jaar seroxat is niet niks pffffff.....Hou me op de hoogte!

Liefs van Claudia

----------


## gabry

Hoi Claudia,
BRAVO!!! Ik ben zo blij te horen dat je gestopt bent!!
Blij te horen ook dat je beseft hebt dat 3 maanden "clean" anders helemaal voor niks zou zijn geweest.
In een heel ver verleden heb ik ooit weleens st Janskruid gehad, maar heb ik de twee weken nog niet eens volgemaakt, dus ik kan er geen mening over geven.
Wel weet ik dat ook st. Janskruid vaak ter discussie staat, bovendien moet opletten met de anticonceptiepil! Die schijnt minder te werken.
Het feit dat je het twee weken moet gebruiken voor resultaat staat me niet aan, lijkt me teveel op traditionele AD.
Slik je toevallig Omega 3?
Dat zou een goede ondersteuining kunnen zijn.
Een heel belangrijk onderdeel ook in het programma.
Het wordt niet voor niets "brainfood" genoemd.
Wat betreft je wisselende gevoel in de laatste dagen.. het kan tot 6 maanden duren voordat de AD helemaal uit je systeem is, dus ik denk dat je met de zoloft inderdaad even het een en ander hebt getriggerd. Wat een impact heeft dat he?
En ja ik herken heel goed je opmerking over het chemisch emotioneel voelen, niet prettig!
Ik voel nu weer echte emotie, ook niet altijd prettig maar WEL reël en echt, en veel overzichtelijker, en ik heb mezelf weer veel sneller onder controle en kan beter
relativeren.

Het is belangrijk je te realiseren dat de medicatie vooral op je hormoonhuishouding werkt, dit heeft tijd nodig zich te herstellen!!
Zo zul je rond de ovulatie en menstruatie meer klachten hebben dan tussentijds, het helpt misschien je die dagen door te komen. (al blijven er dan niet veel dagen over, een vrouw zit ook zo heerlijk gecompliceerd in elkaar!!!)
Dit besef maakt het misschien overzichtelijker en beter te begrijpen.
Misschien is het een idee eens een maand bij te houden dagelijks hoe je je voelt, en zet daar dan ook bij of je menstrueert of de eisprong hebt. Dan kun je precies zien of het daarmee samenhangt.

Heel veel sterkte en enorm veel kracht toegewenst! En onthoud: jij bent het niet het zijn de medicijnen!!!

Liefs Gabry.

----------


## woelie

Dag allemaal,

Ik ben voor het eerst op deze site en heb het e.e.a. gelezen, goede ervaringen maar ook veel slechte ervaringen met afbouwen. Al met al knap om toch door te zetten !!! Ik hoop door de positieve verhalen en uitwisseling op deze site ook van dit spul af te komen.

Sinds een paar weken ben ik aan het afbouwen van 10 mg. (1/2 tablet paroxetine per dag) naar 10 mg om de dag. Volgens mijn huisarts moet ik dit een maand volhouden, en als ik niets merk dan een 1/2 tablet om de 2 dagen nemen. Ik slik dus niet veel, dus het zou moeten kunnen zou je zeggen. 
Toch voel ik me de laatste dagen lichter in mijn hoofd en krijg soms sombere en een beetje angstige gedachten. Het valt allemaal nog wel mee, dus nog even afwachten hoe het verder gaat want ik wil er eigenlijk wel vanaf. Desnoods duurt het maar langer.

De voornaamste reden dat ik er probeer af te komen, is omdat ik op de anti-depressiva enorm snurk. Ik ben er een paar jaar geleden een tijdje af geweest (en snurkte volgens mijn vriend toen niet) maar ik kreeg toch weer behoorlijke angsten. Ik zou een wandelreis door Marokko gaan maken, dat durfde ik haast niet meer. Daarom ben ik destijds weer begonnen.

Er is in mijn dagelijks leven geen reden om antidepressiva te slikken. Ik heb 2 leuke banen en een leuke vriend. Niks mis dus! Bovendien ben ik vrijwel verlost van overgangsklachten, nog een reden om het te proberen.

Maar, een alternatieve arts (elektro-acupunctuur) ontdekte een aantal jaren geleden dat ik wel serotinine aanmaak, maar deze niet vasthoudt. Het zou dus een chemisch probleem kunnen zijn. Binnenkort maak ik met hem een nieuwe afspraak of het nu misschien anders is (na de overgang). En wellicht heeft hij alternatieven (misschien zoiets als Omega 3 die ik in dit forum ergens las)

Verder weet ik dat voetreflexmassage voor mij heel rustgevend kan werken. Daar ga ik volgende week heen. Alles wat mogelijk helpt is meegenomen.

Iedereen die ook de strijd voortzet, toy toy!!

Woelie

----------


## sietske763

hallo allemaal,
slik al zolang AD en ben ook zo vaak gestopt omdat het zo goed ging
iedere keer werd ik na een paar maanden weer depri.
nu accepteer ik maar dat ik niet zonder AD kan, ben liever gelukkig met pilletje dan ongelukkig clean

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Awel ik kan u voledig begrijpen,heb ook een aantal jaren AD genomen omdat niet anders kon(en met tegenzin) maar het hielp.
Dacht ook altijd van ik ga er nooit vanaf geraken,gelukkig ben ik er nu toch al een tijdje vanaf.Ik persoonlijk kon er niet meeleven,een pilleke voor dit,een pilleke voor dat.
Maar ik had toens ook het gevoel,dat is voor de rest van mijn leven.Dat pilleke slikken vond ik niet erg maar die nevenwerkingen wel.
Ik werd echt dik :EEK!:  van van AD en,kon gewoon niet meer naar toilet gaan.Al hoewel ik geen hoge dosis innam.
Toen heb ik tegen mezelf gezegd ga het gewoon proberen afbouwen,heb er wel moeten tegen vechten en nu nog he!
Ben zelf echt blij dat ik nu zonder AD kan leven.
Hoop dat dat voor u ooit ook zo mag zijn.

Do, :Wink:

----------


## aafgos

hoi allemaal
ik ben eigenlijk zo verdrietig.ben met zoloft afgebouwd van 150 mgr. naar 75 mgr.helemaal zelf zonder tussenkomst van artsen enzo.maar nu ervaar ik zoveel stress op dit moment(beide ouders ernstig ziek)en daar komt bij dat ik de hele dag aan puistjes zit te krabben,het doet zeer,het is niet mooi,mensen kijken naar me .moet ik nu weer gaan verhogen,ik wil het eigenlijk niet,maar ik dacht ik doe het zelf wel,na terleurstellende therapie (adhdcoaching).19 maart heb ik weer een afspraak bij een spw in amsterdam,weer met de billen bloot terwijl ik het zelf wil doen.in mijn werk als verpleegkundige geef ik ieder advies en moet je me zelf zien,een lijkekerd met puisten in mijn hals die niet eens alleen kan afbouwen.voelen jullie dit ook bij het afbouwen of is het maar een zwak excuus van mezelf????

----------


## sietske763

hay, ik vind het niet echt verstandig om op eigen houtje en terwijl het ook niet goed gaat met je om dan zomaar af te bouwen, had je beter eerst kunnen overleggen.
miss. had je het net nog even nodig.....
maar ja....tis je eigen lijf en je eigen beslissing, dus wie ben ik dan om te zeggen dat ik het niet erg slim vind.
het lijkt erop dat je nu ook een negatief zelfbeeld aan het creeren bent, dat moet juist nu niet ook nog eens erbij komen
zo deed ik het vroeger, ga voor de spiegel staan en zeg tegen jezelf dat je een leuk mens bent...lijkt nu miss. raar, maar het werkt echt, als je het maar vaak genoeg doet

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
het is ook niet verstandig dat weet ikzelf ook wel.maar de psychiater destijds stuurde de medicatie door naar de huisarts en de huisarts weer naar de psychiater.en nu heb ik geen psychiater meer en wilde een tijdje zonder hulp kijken of dat ging,maar er gebeuren nu van die heftige dingen.mijn vaders vrouw in het zieken huis,nu ook hijzelf heeft een heftige reaktie gehad op een soort chemokuur.haar stiefdochter en ik proberen zo goed mogelijk alles draaiende te houden.ik ben pas om 19:00 uur thuis gekomen en wil nu alleen nog maar slapen.de ritalin houdt me nu op de been,wordt van nu hypernerveus van alles wat er nog bij komt,kan er niets mer bijhebben.en mijn man pepert me maar in dat ik te dik ben,de puisten zien er niet uit,dus ik ben gAAn afbouwen hopelijk val ik dan wat af,aan de andere kant mogen de puisten wat minder worden,ik ben er de hele dag mee bezig.en een leuk mens ben ik niet,de adhd heeft mijn zelfbeeld al jaren naar beneden gehaald.want als ik mij voor de spiegel zie als ik al kijk zie ik een hangbuik en kijk ik maar gauw weer de andere kant uit. zo is het nu hopelijk blijft het niet zo.maar nu moet ik even sterk zijn voor mijn vader en zijn vrouw.

----------


## mabel72

Heeee Aafgos, is het niet handig om naar je arts te gaan en te vragen van welke anti depressieva je geen puistjes krijgt.... Ik ben 14 kilo aangekomen van seroquel en ik ga ook vragen of daar geen ander medicijn voor is.... succes en volhouden hoor...

----------


## sietske763

toch blijf ik geloven dat je op een andere manier naar jezelf kunt kijken.
heb zelf ook een buik die niet om aan te zien is, objectief dan.
heb 11 operaties gehad aan mijn buik, 2x keizersnede en de rest van de operaties zijn nodig geweest om mij in leven te houden.
toen ik dus na al die operaties mn buik bekeek werd ik dus echt niet vrolijk, maar.............toen wilde ik het perse anders zien, een paar littekens heb ik prachtige kinderen aan overgehouden en de rest van de littekens en vervormingen zie ik als een groot wonder dat ik nog leef.....
en je ADHD waar je van zegt dat dat jouw zelfbeeld omlaag haalt............joh ik ben blij dat ik het heb, het zijn zulke leuke spontane mensen.
op de site you tube, kan je bij zoeken ADHD intikken, er komt dan een filmpje met teksten over hoe ADHDers zijn..........zo veel leuke dingen noemt dat filmpje op, ik heb het direct op mn hyves gezet.
heb zoals ik aangaf echt heel slecht over mezelf gedacht, je kan het ook niet in 1xalles veranderen, maar begin een paar positieve dingen naar boven te halen zoals bv, ik ben lief of ik ben behulpzaam, maak het je eigen en pak daarna weer wat anders.
en ik meen me te herinneren, het staat er nu niet meer, dat luuss iets had gevonden over stress en puistjes.
morgen een nieuwe dag met nieuwe kansen en slik aub je AD door tot je met een arts gesproken hebt.
van minderen van AD val je echt niet af, dan moet je echt tijden gestopt zijn.
trouwens wel apart dat je dik bent geworden terwijl je ritalin slikt.
ik heb allemaal dikmakende pillen maar val af sinds ik ritalin gekregen heb.en het helpt ook om med. direct voor het slapen in te nemen, dan krijg je geen hongerkick, maar ik weet niet of dat met zoloft mag.
sterkte

----------


## mabel72

Ennn die man, sorry hoor.... dumpen die hap!!

----------


## aafgos

hallo sietske en mabel
ik ben vorig jaar bijna 40 kilo afgevallen door stress,depressie en ritalin.maar na een jaar gaat het gewicht stabiliseren dus met ad kom je weer aan en ga je beter eten ,snoepen enz.dus er is 20 kilo bij.en dumpen ik zou wel willen maar waar kom ik dan,hij zorgt voor het huis,geld,oppas voor de kids als ik werk.ik werk maar een beetje dus kan ik niet anders.als ik een rijke gooise dame was met geld zat ik in een mooi appartement aan het water,en een nanny voor de kinderen,kon ik naar intensieve groepstherapie.maar ik heb een rugoperatie gehad afgelopen aug. ben nu met opbouw van werkuren bezig,heb 2 ouderen die hardstikke ziek zijn,dus voorlopig ben ik nog heel hard nodig.mag nog niet rennen van de fysio maar in mijn hoofd ben ik aan het maratonnen om alles rond te krijgen.lukt wel.kost wel wat moeite.heel veel moeite.

----------

